# Micioarch Knives - Yoshikane Kiritsuke - Asai Santoku - and......



## Micioarch

Here some of my knives.
The first one is a Yoshikane SLD 240 mm Kiritsuke from Maxim, it's really amazing you can read my review on his site, I can just add that it work also as slicer beacuse really thin, I love it.



























The following one is a knife from patagonia, 
















Masami Azai, santoku, Vg10 . It's double bevel santoku of 165 mm (a little bit small). Is really nice the feeling of the damascus texture under your fingers.


----------



## zitangy

hey.. very nice indeed and good, creative photography. btw.. the butt cap of the horn handle.. is it from a coca cola bottle cap?.. just kidding...

Interested to know how you are maintain such a beautiful knife...
rgds
dl

t


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Very nice - thanks for sharing.


----------



## riverie

very cool knives and great photography !!!


----------



## kalaeb

Beautiful knives and great photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Edge

Very nice knives, and love the photography!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Pictures are very well done (great props).

I love the pattern on that little santoku.

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Micioarch

I'm really happy you like the photos, it was really fun to make them and it's a pleasure to share with you. 
The first photos are like a comparison of the knife pattern with the work of Gianbattista Piranesi an Italian architect and engraver born in the XVIII century 
(comparison between two art pieces).

In response to zitangy question about the maintain, for the yoshikane I use a yaginoshima (japanese natural stone also from Maxim) and after uchigomori fingerstones. 
To maintanin the azai is more difficult, I can just sharpen the microbevel, because the damast pattern is 3d and for now I don't wont to change it's look.
I'm not the best person to ask about the knives maintain.


----------



## Hattorichop

What is that green hunk of glass under the yoshikane?


----------



## zitangy

Hattorichop said:


> What is that green hunk of glass under the yoshikane?



A stem of a vegetable, i believe..

d


----------



## Micioarch

It's a green hunk of glass, it's a piece of waste material recovered during a visit to a glass factory of Murano, Venice.
Outside of the kiln where they shape the glass there are big tanks with all the failure or the waste material.
I remember there was a rock of glass of 50-60cm with all different color and it was really beautiful, seemed something natural and
if I had the chance I would be brought it home, but it was too sharp and above all really heavy.
If you go to Venice (if you have time) it's worth to visit a glass factory of Murano.


----------



## sel1k1

Great pics. I like your santoku. I have a gyuto.


----------



## Deckhand

Thanks for the photos. Very nice knives. I see people still ask about the glass always a hit.


----------



## Micioarch

After seeing some really nice picture I decided to upload some picture myself.

Higonokami from Citadel Cambodia maker carbon steel not specified, it's really nice but arrived chipped, I had to repair it and to put inside a smole peace of wood to prevent more damage.





















Yoshikane Santoku 200mm Carbon steel V2, an amazing knife, a beauty and a performer


----------



## Micioarch

Here the Azai Santoku reapaired and polished to shigefusa finish by Maksim really e great job. I tried to make the best picture, to show the quility of his work, you can see all the stright line and the contrast of the damascus is incredible. It's even better than the original finish , at the beginning of this post you can find the original finish


----------



## Micioarch

My leatest buy a 207 mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Santoku - it's really an amazing knife


----------



## don

beautiful, nice acquisition.


----------



## Micioarch

Here some picture of two Marko knife and one Devin all in AEB-L, both gyuto are 225cm




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mikedtran

Beautiful knives! I have to ask where did you get that cutting board, I really want one =)


----------



## Micioarch

The cutting board is from Indonesia, it's suar wood - rain tree. For it's dimension is quite light, I'll post some more picture.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

This thread always tempts me to buy a Yoshikane SLD. 

What are you using to photograph your collection? Artfully done.

Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Micioarch

The Yoshikane SLD is amazing but my suggestion is the v2 version, till now my favourite knife for balance finish and performance.

I use a Nikon D80 with a tripod.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

It's the look of the SLD that attracts me.


----------

